# BBQ Chicken Help??



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Im tired of just grilling chicken and then dumping KC masterpiece on it..Anyone have any good recipies or tips ?? also need help on keeping it moist ?? Thanks !!


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

this is one of my favorites....

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="99%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD id=title style="BORDER-RIGHT: #dddd9d 2px solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 10px; BORDER-TOP: #eeeece 1px solid; PADDING-LEFT: 10px; BORDER-LEFT: #eeeece 1px solid; COLOR: #8caa9e" noWrap align=left bgColor=#ffffcc>SWEET BABY RAY'S BBQ CHICKEN</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #eeeece 1px solid"></TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #dddd9d 2px solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 20px; PADDING-LEFT: 20px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 20px; BORDER-LEFT: #eeeece 1px solid; PADDING-TOP: 20px; BORDER-BOTTOM: #dddd9d 2px solid" bgColor=#ffffcc colSpan=2>

<DIV style="PADDING-LEFT: 20px; COLOR: black">22 1/2 inch Weber grill
Grease pan
10 lb. bag of charcoal
8 oz. apple, cherry or hickory chips soaked in water
Pair of tongs
2 chickens, cut up and skinned
16 oz. Sweet Baby Ray's BBQ Sauce
Salt
Fresh ground pepper
Onion salt
Basting brush</DIV>

<DIV style="COLOR: #772222">Cooking time: 60 minutes. 

Put 50 coals in center of grill and burn for 30 minutes. Then put 25 coals on each side and put grease pan in middle of grill basin. Rinse chicken pieces in cold water and pat dry with paper towel. Season both sides of chicken generously with salt, pepper and onion salt. 

Place chicken in center of grill and cook for 30 minutes. After 30 minutes, turn chicken. Add soaked wood chips to each side of coals. After 20 minutes, turn and brush on generous amounts of Sweet Baby Ray's. After 10 minutes, turn and brush other side with BBQ sauce. Then serve and enjoy!</DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Dang Bluffman, you serving these next week-end at the Mississippi Bash?


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

well i sure hope to make it to the bash,and i guess i could do the chicken if need be....


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Any good BBQ chicken is made by the rub....A good rub beats a good bbq sauce and makes the chicken better.....Put the rub on the day before and let it sit in the fridge....Slow cook it and add sauce at the very last 30 or 40 minutes....Hope this helps.


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

> *halo1 (5/23/2009)*Im tired of just grilling chicken and then dumping KC masterpiece on it..Anyone have any good recipies or tips ?? also need help on keeping it moist ?? Thanks !!




Try this.... take one whole chicken...rub it with any good BBQ rub...if you can find Bad Byron's Butt Rub that is really good...if not any kind like McCormick's from the grocery store will work...



then open your favorite beer in a can...drink half of it and then make the hole a little bigger and add a handful of the rub to the remaining beer in the can then shove that can of beer up the chicken's rear.... Heat one side of your grill up to about 350 and place the chicken on the indirect heat side..the chicken will form sort of a tripod...the can and two legs so it will cook in an upright position...should take about 1 1/4 to 1 1/2 hours depending on the size of your chicken. It will come out to be moist and tender and the skin will be nice and flavorful from the rub. Remove the can and serve :hungry


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

BBQ chicken is one of my favorite recipes. It is also a wonderfully inexpensive weay to feel lots of folks. Get Chicken leg quarters from walmart, or wherever they are on sale. There are several rubs available, I prefer the Paul Prudhome's poultry majic, but if you cant find that, McCormick grill mates will do just fine. Rub the chicken good. Leave the skin on. Put it on the grill at a medium temp. About half way in, baste with Stubbs moppin sauce. Cook till it has an internal temp of 160 degrees, then coat with Stubbs bbq sauce. You can get the Stubb's at Winn Dixie. Enjoy.


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

This is probably the best store bought sauce I've tried

http://store.bonesuckin.com/product.php?xProd=270&xSec=29

I use it on a lot of stuff!


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Dang Jonathon! I gotta move to Beverly first! Sounds pretty good though!


----------

